

A crazy password-less login system - moonlighter
http://the-magazine.org/login

======
chewxy
For what it's worth, it's not new. My latest project, Fork the Cookbook
(<http://forkthecookbook.com>) uses a similar system

------
moonlighter
<http://www.marco.org/2013/02/24/the-magazine-sharing>

